

Ask HN: Is studying A.I. a good investment in mid/long term? - jms_eight

Artificial intelligence and related fields (neural networks, bayesian decisors, etc) have been trending for the last decades, and more nowadays with the whole discussion with about its dangers.<p>Do you think its good investment to have a more detailed study into technical aspects of AI?
======
T-A
For what it's worth (hello, I am a random HN user): yes.

------
kdavis
Yes, AI's use will only increase in the future.

